# Habitat for Humanity Restore



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I saw this posted on another forum and thought I'd post the main site to the Habitat Humanity stores in the US.
http://www.habitat.org/cd/env/restore.aspx
These are stores where contractors donate left over building supplies for resale. All proceeds from the sales goes to the Habitat for Humanity society to rebuild homes.
If you have a store in your area, it might be a good place to get discounted paint or that pink and blue foam at cheaper prices. 
I spoke with Trishaanne this morning because I found a store 5 mins away from her. She's checking it out today and will get back to me as to what they have. 
Someone on Halloween forum said they got a full sheet of pink foam for $5.
Everything is sold as is and they accept CC's or cash only. 
Hopefully this will help some of you to find cheap prop materials.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice to know, thanks for the site!


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks for the info....ill check it out.


----------



## NJWilk (May 13, 2007)

I stopped by the Atlanta ReStore today for the first time in ages. I'd forgotten what a treasure trove that place is. I picked up a cabinet to store my tools and smaller supplies - trying to keep things a little neater on the back porch this season. They had a good selection of paint - cheaper than the "oops" cans at my Ace Hardware, electrical supplies, lots of shutters and doors and ceramic tile. The inventory changes daily, depending on what is donated. Will definitely head there first the next time I start a new project.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Too far for me.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Black Cat!

I'd never heard of these and there are several within an hours drive!
Since we live in West Bum, driving to The Big City is normal. Can't wait to check these places out!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes open... thanks Karen.


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2008)

*Habitat Restore (Great for Supplies)*

I don't know how many of you have a "Habitat for Humanity Restore" in your area. Basically it's a second hand store for home building products. I believe that everything is donated. They sell everything from paint to sinks to tiles and everything in between basically. Last year I bought full cans of paint for $2 a piece. Paint brushes for .25cents. Celing tiles I used for my Crypt for I believe .10cents a piece. I recommend looking for these store in your area. They are great for finding your prop making needs.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Woohoo! I just checked their website and there's a restore here in St Louis! I didn't even know about that. Thanks for the tip Val! Oh, and since I missed your intro thread, a belated welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yup, here's the previous thread about it. >>>>>>>>>>http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7484&highlight=habitat


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The Restore's by me only sell furniture and household goods..no building supplies. I've driven to 3 of them with the same results! GRRRRRR


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wait you drove somewhere?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Notice that she only did it to get supplies. My restore is only open on Friday and Saturday, but my father-in-law volunteers, so he gives me heads up on stuff.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool there are 2 within 20 miles from me never knew those were around..
thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

All the locations in Mich. are 60 or more miles away. The price of gas has to figure into this too. Nice try though.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

There's one only a couple of miles from where I live. Thanks!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

We have a couple in our area and I've found some goodies there. I was also looking for something to use to sew on and bought a sewing machine table for $10. We took the old sewing machine off and I hope to be able to use the motor for a prop, so that got me 2 goodies in 1!. 

I got a pole stuck in a wheel base for $1 that I want to use as a prop base. Would be handy to make something on wheels like a papier mache tree. They have some really cheap pvc, but I haven't picked any up yet as I have quite a bit. But it is nice to know where some cheap stuff is in a pinch. 

Our store has building materials but they are more of the kind of thing from old remodeled homes. And lots of junky knick-knacks. Tons of old doors and old screen doors and roof/siding tin. But I pop in about once every week or two just in case of a big score!


----------

